# اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

اقدم لكم اليوم اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسية



أثبتت الدراسة الحديثة أن هناك العديد من الأكلات التي تؤدي إلى الراحة النفسية



و تعالج الاضطرابات العاطفية



كالبيض ، و السمك ، و اللبن ، و الخضراوات ، و البقوليات



كما أن نقص هذه المواد في الجسم يؤدي إلى ظهور الكابة و الانفعال وزيادة الحساسية تجاه المؤثرات العادية في البيئة المحيطة .



وتؤكد الأبحاث أيضاً أن الخس يعمل على تهدئة الأعصاب ،



ويعمل الجزر على الهدوء و الطمأنينة النفسية ،



أما الكبد ، والأرز ، و القمح فيزيد تناولها من قدرة الإنسان على تحمل الألم



، كما تقلل انفعالاته ، وتسبب له حالة من الاسترخاء و الخمول .



وباختلاف الأكلات ،



هناك أيضا عدد من المشروبات الساخنة و الباردة التي تساعد على الهدوء و الصفاء النفسي حيث يساعد تناول الكمون و الكركدية و الينسون ومشروب النعناع على التقليل من القلق ويرعى عند تناول هذه المشروبات أن يتم غلبها كما هي على حالتها الطبيعية كحبوب .



ومن العصائر الشهيرة بقدرتها على تهدئة الأعصاب و طرد القلق الليمون وعصير التفاح و التوت و اليوسفي .



كما يعمل الجبن ، و الحمص مسلوقاً أو مطهواً مع بعض الخضراوات مثل : الكوسة أو السبانخ على تنشيط التفكير و الذاكرة نتيجة بعض الأحماض الأمنية التي تحتوي عليها هذه المواد فضلا عن أن صفار البيض ، والزيوت النباتية غير كاملة التكرير أهمها زيوت الذرة ، و بذرة القطن تساعد على تحسين و تقوية الذاكرة .



و حسب الأبحاث العلمية ، فان الغالبية يشعرون بتحسن في مزاجهم عند تناول الشكولاته كما تعمل على مقاومة الاكتئاب و تنظيم ضربات القلب ، و منع الإحساس بالتوتر لاحتوائها على السكر و الكافيين كما يعمل التمر على اكتساب المرء الشجاعة و تقوية الأعصاب أما الموز فيساعد على التأمل و حسن التفكير .

و يؤكد الأطباء بالجمعية الدولية لدراسة الأحماض الدهنية أن هناك فوائد جمة للعقل ومن تناول أل أحماض المعروفة باسم "أوميجا 3" و التي تتوفر بكثرة في الأسماك و البيض حيث من الممكن أن تحول دون الإصابة بالإحباط كما أنها تعزز عملية التعلم .



وخلصت دراسة أجراها الدكتور " جوزيف هلبلن " من معهد القومي الأمريكي للصحة على 14500سيدة حامل إلى أن معدلات الإحباط تقل عن السيدات اللاتي يتناولن الأسماك خلال فترة الحمل ، كما تقل أيضا احتمالات نعرض أطفالهن لمشكلات سلوكية أو صعوبات في التعلم .

وتوصل باحثون آخرون إلى أن الأطفال الذين تقل عندهم معدلات الأحماض الدهنية في سن السابعة يكونون اكثر عرضة للإحباط كبالغين .



وقال الدكتور راي رايس من الجمعية الدولية لدراسة الأحماض الدهنية : يتمتع الأشخاص الذين يتناولون الكثير من الأسماك بصحة عامة جيدة وصحة عقلية افضل من لا يتناولونها .



أضاف : الأسماك ليست غنية بالفيتامينات فقط ولكنها أيضا أهم مصدر من مصادر الأحماض الدهنية كما يستخدم دقيق الشعير للحد من الانفعالات من حيث تؤخذ ملعقتان من دقيق الشعير يضاف إليهما كوب من الماء و يغلي على نار هادئة لمدة خمس دقائق ، ثم يضاف كوب حليب و ملعقة عسل نحل  ا​


----------



## missorang2006 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي*

*يعمل الجبن ، و الحمص مسلوقاً أو مطهواً مع بعض الخضراوات مثل : الكوسة أو السبانخ على تنشيط التفكير و الذاكرة نتيجة بعض الأحماض الأمنية التي تحتوي عليها هذه المواد فضلا عن أن صفار البيض ، والزيوت النباتية غير كاملة التكرير أهمها زيوت الذرة ، و بذرة القطن تساعد على تحسين و تقوية الذاكرة .
 دي هيفيد للثانوية العامة (التوجيهي) 
شكرا الرب يباركك *


----------



## قلم حر (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي*

موضوع رائع جدا .
يا ريت تنزلي نسخه منه في ( مطبخ المنتدى ) لتعم الاٍستفاده .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي*

شكرا ليك  على الاضافه يا missorang2006​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي*

شكراااا ليك يا قلم حر على الرد

وحاضر هنزل نسخه تانيه

الف شكر وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي*

موضوع جميل وعلى فكرة اهمية السمك بالنسبة للصحة العقلية بتظهر في المناطق الساحلية وخاصة في اليابان وربنا يباركك على الموضوع دة


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي*

شكراااااا ليكى على الرد

يا nonogirl89​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي*

*ميرسي اوى يا كاندى على معلوماتك الحلوة دى
انا مش هابطل اكل هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكلات تؤدى إلى الراحة النفسي*

بالهنا والشفا يا قمر

ميرسى يا مريوووووووووووووم​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 أكتوبر 2008)

* فعلا" كاندى موضوع غاية فالروعة
والمعلومات قيمة جدا"
فعلا" شكرا" لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *فعلا" كاندى موضوع غاية فالروعة*​
> *والمعلومات قيمة جدا"*
> 
> *فعلا" شكرا" لتعب محبتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع حلو ومفيد يا دودو

ميرسي حبيبتي​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع حلو ومفيد يا دودو​
> 
> 
> ميرسي حبيبتي​



ميرسى ليكى يا فراشتى يا قمر​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*كويس مافيش حلجة ملهاش لزمة كله بينفع ههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" اخت كاندي 
معلومات مفيدة جدا"
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *كويس مافيش حلجة ملهاش لزمة كله بينفع ههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا" اخت كاندي ​
> معلومات مفيدة جدا"
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا كاندى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا كاندى *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى لتشجيعك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## twety (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد بجد موضوع جميل*
*واحلى ما فيه*
*ان انا بحب السمك جدااااااا*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *بجد بجد موضوع جميل*
> *واحلى ما فيه*
> *ان انا بحب السمك جدااااااا*
> *ههههههههههههه*



انا كمان بحب السمك يا توته

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------

